# Can you code this?



## Tonya* (Dec 22, 2008)

I am needing some help from my fellow coders. My physician performed an "Epinephrine Challenge Test". The patient is infussed with a dose of epinephrine or procainamide, and is monitored by EKG as the patient's heart is stressed. This is performed in the out-patient hospital setting.
Tonya


----------



## jdrueppel (Dec 23, 2008)

Look at 93015-93018 "Cardiovascular stress test.... and/or pharmacological stress" and see if this is what you're looking for.

Julie, CPC


----------

